
Why Criticism Is Good for Creativity - respinal
https://hbr.org/2019/07/why-criticism-is-good-for-creativity
======
necovek
I might be naive, but isn't this how _all_ ideas are discussed, iterated on
and developed in teams?

Even in a top-down structure (when you are handed an idea down to work on),
I've returned feedback to "higher-ups" and we've had meetings set up to
develop ideas further (and vice versa, of course).

I understand that not everyone is similarly unafraid of authority, so perhaps
articles like these are needed to help promote a naturally reasonable
environment?

